# 3000 euros - Help me build a monster



## azzi (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello guys, so I want to build a PC for one purpose only, FL studio and orchestral music. I use alot of kontakt libraries, and I do my mixing 99% of the time with waves plugins, which by the way rape any cpu of any computer I try to work with.

I sketched a first idea (without the gpu yet) :

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X (3.8 GHz) 589.90 €

Asus TUF X570 PLUS GAMING WIFI 249.90 €

DDR4 Ballistix Sport LT, Blanc, 32 Go (2 x 16 Go), 3200 MHz, CAS 16 228.90 €

Noctua NH-D15 98.90 €

Corsair Force MP600, 2 To, M.2 (PCI-Express 4.0) 499.90 €

Western Digital WD Blue 3D NAND SSD, 2 To, SATA III 309.90 €

Western Digital WD Blue 3D NAND SSD, 2 To, SATA III 309.90 €

Cooler Master Cosmos C700P - Black Edition 319.90 €

Cooler Master MWE Gold 750 FM, 750W 89.90 €

TOTAL : 2706

Any advices ?

Thanks !


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks good. Personally I would spend less on an m.2 pcie3 instead of gen 4 and put the difference towards more ram. Kontakt will benefit from more ram. Faster boots are nice but if the priority is kontakt than I would focus there.


----------



## azzi (Jul 19, 2019)

my concerns goes also to the cpu, it always have been the weak point in my chain


----------



## axb312 (Jul 19, 2019)

I second the suggestion of more RAM.

Also possibly a better motherboard with higher capacity Vrms - X570 Taichi or X570 Aorus pro wifi.


----------



## Stanoli (Jul 19, 2019)

In Germany we have a builder for professional Audioworkstations:









Digital Audio Workstation | Audio PC Konfigurator


Stellen Sie hier Ihren individuellen Audio PC zusammen.




www.da-x.de





Here you can see what they propose to get your monster.
Just scroll down and choose what you want and the price adjusts.

It is in german but I think one can understand the components easily. (Laufwerk & Festplatte = harddisk, Brenner = burner)


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 20, 2019)

axb312 said:


> I second the suggestion of more RAM.
> 
> Also possibly a better motherboard with higher capacity Vrms - X570 Taichi or X570 Aorus pro wifi.


I agree that with the 3900x a motherboard with better VRM will help the cpu perform better. If you care about Thunderbolt support then you will need to go with the Asrock Taichi


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 20, 2019)

Carillon's high end one goes up to about 10k https://www.carillonac1.com/daw-computers/music-pc-rack-case/18-core-music-pc/


----------



## Pictus (Jul 20, 2019)

For anyone interested, my recommendation is into another forum... 
And better also read this.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 21, 2019)

Will Blackburn said:


> Carillon's high end one goes up to about 10k https://www.carillonac1.com/daw-computers/music-pc-rack-case/18-core-music-pc/


My friend bought a machine from them and had to invite them round to sort out why his Thunderbolt card would not work for UAD and a few other things.

Personally, of you can I would build your own machine, because those companies charge for parts and labour which is usually a bulk of the cost.
And I was not impressed with the configs of the Carillon machines, especially since they are only using Nvidia GPUs


----------



## Pictus (Jul 21, 2019)

People have a "fetish" for Nvidia...
For 3D/gaming I understand, but for audio workloads no way!


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jul 21, 2019)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> My friend bought a machine from them and had to invite them round to sort out why his Thunderbolt card would not work for UAD and a few other things.
> 
> Personally, of you can I would build your own machine, because those companies charge for parts and labour which is usually a bulk of the cost.
> And I was not impressed with the configs of the Carillon machines, especially since they are only using Nvidia GPUs



Hmmm been with Carillon for 20 odd years and can't say a bad thing about any of the machines i've received, albeit it's cheaper building yourself, but their lifetime warranty has more than made up for that. My original Carillon had AMD and in hindesight i have had less issues with Nvidia. I thought Nvidia was causing issues in my latest 4xt machine because latencymon kept indicating that but it turned out not to be the culprit. Im still not entirely sure what it was but having tweaked BIOS and Windows to death this machine is now as stable as anything. Maxing it out with an almost exclusive Nebula mixing setup with roughly 10 Reverbs, alongside IK's new Tape plugins on MB. The one thing i do notice is Cubase is now marginally more demanding on GPU. That never used to be an issue hence why when i bought it i just went with the bog standard 20 quid Nvidia card. Tried to play This War of Mine on it recently and the card couldn't even handle that, but in regards to audio performance it's (now) faultless.


----------

